# The Best Finance Course - Yale University



## wasterwaster (7 June 2010)

For those of you who dont know, Yale university is ranked equal 2nd on the World University Rankings, sitting behind Harvard.
In 2010, Spring, they offered a rare Open Economics Course. This course is called "Financial Markets" conducted by the famous Professor Robert Schiller. His books include Market Volatility, Macro Markets (for which he won the TIAA-CREF's Paul A. Samuelson Award), Irrational Exuberance, and The New Financial Order: Risk in the Twenty-First Century.
There are only 5-10 Economic Open Course conducted by the world's top universities, and "Finance Markets" is the ONLY one on finance and investment.
For those of you looking to some $900 dollar TAFE or ASX courses... dont..this course would be perfect for you.
The course is available for download here. oyc.yale.edu/economics/financial-markets/content/sessions.html

Im very excited!! only up to lecture 3!!


----------



## Timmy (7 June 2010)

Thanks for this link wasterwaster.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (8 June 2010)

Thats pretty cool, thanks for that


----------



## wasterwaster (8 June 2010)

No worries guys.. haha I've been a member for half a yr... gathering PRICELESS information from you guys (esp u tim) on education course, books, advisory newsletters, and even 7k e-mini courses! 
Definitely saved me going through "The Beginners Cycle" with all the 7k courses boasting financial freedom... instead picking great educators like Nick Radge and reading other famous trading books recommended on this forum..
Keep it up!
first post since joining up forum~ wooo
hope this information helps


----------



## Kryzz (8 June 2010)

Had a look at the exam briefly from the link, interesting to see much of the first half is more or less the same as the applied finance degree im currently doing, and all this is on the net for free of charge! Not bad at all, nice link waster.


----------

